# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Topcon Auto refractor KR8000

## bta89

So my chin mount is starting to break. I was wondering if there is somewhere I can buy spare parts or just the chin mount.

----------


## jcxover2

I have a while chin, head mount from topcon rm a7000. It might be compatible w yours for $150. Let me know.

----------

